# [Game/Lite Ver] LastAction Free. 3D shooting and racing game on 3 types track



## Seongyeon Lee (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Rootz Wiki users.
I am a developer in Korea.
A week ago I've released a Free version(a.k.a Lite version) of 3D shooting and racing game on google.

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.enumnet.game.lastactionfree



















Game title is LastAction Lite(Free).
Official version will be released in the end of Jan 2016.

Relevant trailers are here.





(Some map on the trailers are available in official release.)

You may think this as legendary game Wipeout or 34 bigthings' RedOut.

There are 2 types of game mode.
One is for Arcade(High score mode) and the other is for Time Attack(Shortest racing time rank mode)
And you can play on 3 different track types. Road, tunnel and pipe.

Also each maps have own different simple mission.

Always welcome your comments.

Thanks.


----------

